# Is there a German equivalent to Castels?



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a similar operation in Germany to that which Castel operate in France?

Ideally 4-5 star sites located across the country with member benefits etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Imbiber said:


> Does anyone know if there is a similar operation in Germany to that which Castel operate in France?
> 
> Ideally 4-5 star sites located across the country with member benefits etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes, well sort of - they have a system linking the top stellplatz - take a look at: http://www.top-platz.de/Anwendungen/topplatz.php

And you can download their brochure here: http://www.top-platz.de/Anwendungen/broschuere.php - in German, but not hard to follow.

If and when you go to the first of these stellplatz, you'll be able to pick up a copy in English.

HTH

Keith (Sprokit)

PS - Also see Peejay's post here - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-127237-topplatz-2012.html - same information


----------

